# Too tight? Or just right? (Help!)



## qiuyidio (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all doing well. I'm a newbie and was hoping for some feedback... I just got the DC Judge 2013 boots... in size 10, 10.5, and 11. In regular shoes I wear a size 10 but in all my times renting snow boots, I have always gone with an 11 so I figured I would cover all of my bases.

Results:
The 10s were way too small.
The 11s felt fine but slightly loose.

Which leaves me with the 10.5. Testing it out in my living room I found the following:

1) If I don't put any pressure on them, they feel good. 
2) If I stand straight up, then my big toe digs into the front of the shoe uncomfortably... almost curling. Likely because of the built-in forward lean.
3) If I go onto my toes, then it feels good
4) If I go onto my heels, it feels slightly uncomfortable again because it pushes my big toe into the front of the boot. While it's bearing just in the house, I could imagine being sore if I was going back and forth onto heel all day.

My question is... do I go with the 10.5s and hope they pack out and accommodate my foot a little more? Or should I just go and try a brand new pair of boots? Also, the insoles can be molded... is that worth doing?

If I do go for a new pair of shoes, what are the things I should look for? I've read sites like thegoodride.com and others since I had no other starting point. 

Any help would be tremendously appreciated!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

get some good footbeds and try the 10.5 again. A good foot bed ought to help keep your foot from sliding forward when you go heelside


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

My personal preference is to go with a boot that allows the toes to touch without curling. 

Like wrathful said, get some insoles and go with the 10.5. If you find there is too much space, fill it with boot fitting foam. It's better than having a boot cause pain because it's too short.


----------



## qiuyidio (Feb 28, 2013)

In the 10.5, I don't think my foot slides around too much... really, my left foot feels great, but the big toe of my right foot is not so happy, especially when standing straight up or going on heel.


Will the footbeds / insoles increase the amount of space for my toes up front? 
I saw in some of the pictures it looks like the footbeds would elevate the back part of my heel. Which products do you recommend?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ime, having high arches, a proper fitting foot bed that support the arch; preventing the arch from going flat and helps hold the foot back in the heel pocket...i.e. from sliding forward...so kind of makes more room for the toes.

Somethime you have to trim the foot bed for length, or even shave it down (underside). 

another thing, if big toe is scrunched...perhaps heat mold a toe cap or stretch it out to gain a bit of space

recommend a foot bed that fits your arch, as noted someplace here sometimes it takes a while to get your foot accostumed to a foot bed, i.e., put them in your regular shoes...wear and then transfer them to your boots


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

qiuyidio said:


> In the 10.5, I don't think my foot slides around too much... really, my left foot feels great, but the big toe of my right foot is not so happy, especially when standing straight up or going on heel.
> 
> 
> Will the footbeds / insoles increase the amount of space for my toes up front?
> I saw in some of the pictures it looks like the footbeds would elevate the back part of my heel. Which products do you recommend?


If your toe is digging into the 10.5 I'd personally go with the 11. If it fits a little spacy then you can add shims to fill the space. And as the boot leather softens up you'll be able to pull the laces tighter around the foot.

I use Superfeet insoles and Tognar fitting foam. I have relatively thin feet so I use a piece of foam over toe on top the the liner. And if the liner packs out I'll use a piece of foam behind the heel like this 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html. 

This way the boot fits compact without jamming up all day.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

My toes hit the front of my boot while walking and standing. If i walk a lot it can cause a little discomfort. Once im on the board though and squatting a little, its totally gone and they fit like a glove. I wouldn't say my toes are curled while standing/walking though. If they're truly curled up, then i'd say that's too small.

If not are hitting the spot, i'd return them all and try a different brand/model.


----------



## qiuyidio (Feb 28, 2013)

TXBDan said:


> My toes hit the front of my boot while walking and standing. If i walk a lot it can cause a little discomfort. Once im on the board though and squatting a little, its totally gone and they fit like a glove. I wouldn't say my toes are curled while standing/walking though. If they're truly curled up, then i'd say that's too small.
> 
> If not are hitting the spot, i'd return them all and try a different brand/model.


Actually what you are describing is what I am feeling mostly... standing up its uncomfortable. Squatting a little on my toes, it feels fine. For you, when you lean back on your heel, was it also uncomfortable when you were breaking it in?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

There may be something funky going on with your feet, that you're unaware of. I would suggest going to a boot fitter that also moonlights as a pedorthist. They tend to be more expensive than a regular boot fitter, but you'll likely get more out of that session and their results.


----------



## wolverine (Feb 10, 2013)

I had the exact same issue with these boots. In my case, 9.5 felt very uncomfortable and 10 felt like it's not snug enough. Ended up returning the boots.

I am size 10 US in my regular shoes and I got Nike Kaijus in size 10. They are softer than DC Judge Boa and have slightly larger footprint. I don't even feel like I'm wearing snowboarding boots when I am on the mountain. I tried all major boot brands (Salomon, 32, Burton, Ride, K2 etc) before deciding.

Not saying you should get the same boots, but you should probably try on some other boots to see if you can find a better fit.


----------



## Juke (Mar 6, 2013)

uhh, I am on the same boat. I bought a pair of Burtons, and I noticed that on my left foot the size 11 fits great and comfortable. The problem is with my right foot it feels tighter since my big toe touches and pushes outward. I am not sure if I should size up but then my left foot will feel to small in the bigger size!


----------



## qiuyidio (Feb 28, 2013)

So just an update after taking the boots to the slopes. As expected, anything toe-side, no problems. But heel-side, especially plowing, and my toes were jammed up into the front of the boot in significant pain. So... thoughts? Is it supposed to hurt this much? Will it pack out? Thanks!


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

qiuyidio said:


> So just an update after taking the boots to the slopes. As expected, anything toe-side, no problems. But heel-side, especially plowing, and my toes were jammed up into the front of the boot in significant pain. So... thoughts? Is it supposed to hurt this much? Will it pack out? Thanks!


Every boot packs out. Some more than others (in my experience a little less than half a size up until almost a full size). But you shouldn't have significant pain, not even on your first day. I'd go up half a size or maybe look at different boots.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

qiuyidio said:


> So just an update after taking the boots to the slopes. As expected, anything toe-side, no problems. But heel-side, especially plowing, and my toes were jammed up into the front of the boot in significant pain. So... thoughts? Is it supposed to hurt this much? Will it pack out? Thanks!


This sounds like you need to experiment with some different brands, for whatever reason, your foot just doesn't fit well in those.

I picked up a pair of 32 TM-two's and literally took them out of the UPS box and into my back seat and headed to the mountain and hit the slopes for almost 6 hours. At the end of the day my toes felt a little "tired" because they were up against the front but zero curling. It was slightly uncomfortable but never enough for me to even think about stopping or taking a break. If your getting to the point that your considering stopping or its really painful I think that's borderline unacceptable discomfort levels.
The second day I went out I felt almost as if i didn't have boots on except for one slight pinch point on top of my right foot. But it was gone by the third time.


----------



## faded-a-fool (Feb 24, 2013)

OP, I experienced the same as you with 32 lashed boots. Feet (more so the big toe) felt uncomfortable standing straight up. Sitting was more comfortable. I wasn't sure about returning them. I got some Superfeet blue footbeds and they are now comfortable enough standing (very little toe pressure). The liner has packed out and now fit my feet perfectly.


----------

